#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Sciatica help needed.

## MeMock

I have Sciatica

It started 2 weeks ago and has gotten so bad over the last 5 days I have been basically bed ridden apart from the odd painful trip to the bathrom. (Which is why I have been posting more crap on TD lately...sorry)

I went to a health clinic and picked up some pills.

They gave me this to take which doesn't seem to be helping Myopas tab - drug information from MIMS (Thailand)

They also gave me some Ibufen.

Are these two pills any good? Both at the same time? One or another?

Has anyone else had it? How long for? Any other treatment ideas?

----------


## melvbot

My father has sciatica and I get the odd attack every 6 months or so, guess Im lucky. My dads tried everything from painkillers to copper bracelets to try and ease it. 
 I usually take some form of anti inflammatory, do stretches and sometimes use the hot/cold analgesic rubs like Counterpain, sometimes helps. Its hard to say as it differs from person to person, some people just rest where I do stretches.

Your link just goes to a log-in page BTW.

----------


## Tao

I'd advise a visit to a good chiropractor.  I had back problems and sciatica for almost a year and wasted my time seeing regular GP's who prescribe you pain killers and recommend light exercise.  

The chiro told me exactly what was wrong and after 1 treatment i'd say i was 85% better.  I saw him a couple more times after that and i reckon it took me a month or so to get back to full strength.

----------


## Nawty

Try accupunture.

There is a chinese hospital in Bkk if you can waddle down to it, very good at accupunture so I have heard.

As well as the above reco....come buy a car and get needled and crunched all on the same day.

----------


## MeMock

All good advice thanks especially for about a chiropractor, I was under the impression that rest was really the only option available.
My biggest problem is that I am living in rural issan so can't just pop down to my local  Dr. To go to Bangkok would be a huge undertaking given the pain that I am in (It would take all day to get there) but obviously I am prepared to do it if it means getting rid of this pain.
Happy to try acupuncture as well, what ever will get me off this mattress.
Tao, was your chiropractor in Thailand?

----------


## Panda

There are two chemicals that most commonly cause inflammation of the nerves and particularly the sciatic nerve. They are alcohol and lead.
Of course there are other causes too. But worth a thought if you are a heavy drinker.

----------


## MeMock

What caused it was a sneezing attack of all things. I had a hay fever attack as soon as I had woken up so it was before my body had warmed up resulting in an injured lower left hand back, base of the spine. It was very sore for a few days and then slowly I noticed the pain travelling down my left leg which then got worse every day until finally I couldn't walk anymore.

----------


## melvbot

If its so painful that you cant walk for a week then some sort of medical treatment would be best. As I said Im lucky with it not occurring very often and being able to stretch it off after a days or so. My dads a keen golfer and plays through the pain which sometimes helps it stop as well.

 Sciatica isnt necessarily the nerve being swollen, its more likely being pinched by the disk inbetween the vertebrae in the spine, its more of a symptom of another problem in your back.

----------


## MeMock

I am assuming it is being pinched given it happened after hurting my back. This is the first time I have ever had it.

I am fighting between advice that rest is the best cure and from people here are saying about stretching, playing golf etc. Maybe I should be out going for a walk instead of wallowing in selfpity on my bed.

Melvbot, any stretching suggestions?

----------


## Nawty

sneeezing.....jeez what a girl....what happens when you do some real work....like shagging for example.

----------


## jandajoy

> I am assuming it is being pinched given it happened after hurting my back. This is the first time I have ever had it.


Have you tried having a massage? From some one who knows what they're doing.
If it's a pinched nerve it may well help.

----------


## peterpan

I don't know much about sciatica but I suffered severe back pain from pinched nerves after too many impacts with immovable objects.
 I eventually saw a chiropractor for a series of treatments. 
That was 20 yrs ago and not had a problem since, so I'm a believer.

----------


## melvbot

> I am assuming it is being pinched given it happened after hurting my back. This is the first time I have ever had it.
> 
> I am fighting between advice that rest is the best cure and from people here are saying about stretching, playing golf etc. Maybe I should be out going for a walk instead of wallowing in selfpity on my bed.
> 
> Melvbot, any stretching suggestions?


Its different for everyone, I really wouldnt want to give you some advice and say "do this" and make it worse for you. I stretch it out because I can take the pain, yours sounds far worse than what I have as Ive never had it bad enough to stop me moving or working. If it is the pressure from vertebrae then it could be a herniated disk or something similar.
 If you do go mobile just take it easy, best advice see a doctor.

----------


## melvbot

Sciatica - MayoClinic.com

Sciatica Pain Relief Exercises: Managing Sciatica Pain through Exercise | Spine-Health

----------


## Thai Pom

Swimming is what I do to "strech" it out.  Water supports the rest of the Bod etc.etc  TP

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> I am assuming it is being pinched given it happened after hurting my back. This is the first time I have ever had it.
> 
> 
> Have you tried having a massage? From some one who knows what they're doing.
> If it's a pinched nerve it may well help.


No, because I would have to hire a car and travel perhaps an hour (not sure) to get to a decent place. I did try one local lady but she was convinced the pain could be fixed by pressure points on my foot, needless to say that didn't work.




> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> 
> 
> Melvbot, any stretching suggestions?
> 
> 
> Its different for everyone, I really wouldnt want to give you some advice and say "do this" and make it worse for you. I stretch it out because I can take the pain, yours sounds far worse than what I have as Ive never had it bad enough to stop me moving or working. If it is the pressure from vertebrae then it could be a herniated disk or something similar.
>  If you do go mobile just take it easy, best advice see a doctor.


Easier said then done around here which is why I haven't done that yet, quietly hoping that rest will fix it.




> Swimming is what I do to "strech" it out.  Water supports the rest of the Bod etc.etc  TP


Sounds nice, if I had a pool  :Sad:

----------


## jandajoy

where are you exactly?

----------


## melvbot

Until you get an accurate idea of whats causing the pain then the treatment side of things is going to be foggy.

----------


## MeMock

> Sciatica - MayoClinic.com


Thanks for the link, a few things from it.

_"When to seek medical advice
Mild sciatica usually goes away given a little time and patience. Call your doctor if self-care measures fail to ease your symptoms or if your pain lasts longer than four weeks, is severe or becomes progressively worse. Get immediate medical care if:

1:You experience sudden, severe pain in your low back or leg and numbness or muscle weakness in your leg
2:The pain follows a violent injury, such as a traffic accident
3:You have trouble controlling your bowels or bladder"_

I am up to week 3 from when it started so one more week.
1: Yes
2: No
3: No

----------


## MeMock

> where are you exactly?


Emerald Triangle (border of Thailand, Laos and Cambodia)

----------


## MeMock

> Until you get an accurate idea of whats causing the pain then the treatment side of things is going to be foggy.


I am 99% sure it is this:

_"Sciatica frequently occurs when a nerve root is compressed in your lower (lumbar) spine  often as a result of a herniated disk in your lower back. Disks are pads of cartilage that separate the bones (vertebrae) in your spine. They keep your spine flexible and act as shock absorbers to cushion the vertebrae when you move."_

From when I was sneezing.

----------


## jandajoy

> Emerald Triangle (border of Thailand, Laos and Cambodia)


Ok, bit far to offer you a lift.  :Sad:   I thought you were up this way. Sorry.

----------


## Loy Toy

Causes........alcohol...........we were out on the piss 2 weeks ago were we not.?

For years I had problems with my neck and left arm. Went to many specialists in Oz and even Singapore when I was there on a job.

In soo much pain and decided to try the Bangkok Nursing Home on Soi Convent just off Silom. After discussing the problem with the department head, 2 x-rays and he had me straight into traction, daily ultra-sound treatment for a month and regular exercises at home. 

Touch wood never had a problem since and what I had was 2 fractured vertibrae at the top of my spine and from memory due to a Moari cvnts tackle playing rugby. The pain was caused by the bones floating and piching the nerves running down my left arm to my fingers.

Don't know if that doctor is still there but he was brilliant with this sort of thing and the hospital has a very good reputation.

Good luck mate.

----------


## melvbot

If youre sure its that then see whats advised for a herniated disk. It varies so much from person to person the only one who can say what to do is yourself.

Treatment Options for a Lumbar Herniated Disk | Spine-Health

----------


## MeMock

Thanks Jandajoy, thought that counts  :Smile: 

Loy Toy, yes we were, that was 3 days before it happened and that night was my first drinking for over 2 months. Thanks for your tip on the hospital.

I am currently doing searches for chiropractors in Ubon Ratchatani.

----------


## El Gibbon

This is what I do, but no guarantees it will work for you... first a couple of Ponstan available at any druggy.... anti inflamitory, don't let the partial outline of a woman put you off. It works, take a couple to start with and then one every four hours or so.

As for physical treatment:  this is a remedy given to me by a military therapist many years ago and it also works.

get on the floor on your back, no pillow, place a chair under your calves to support your legs. This should result in a couple of 90 degree bends. Your hip to knee should be vertical and the knee to ankle should be horizontal. 15 to 20 minutes in this position relaxes all the muscles in your back. (actually have doctors tell me its the ONLY position where each muscle in your back is relaxed.) This is important since the constant pain is typically due to muscle spasms that result from the initial pinching of the nerve.

Keep you hands palm down on the floor adjacent to your hips. 

I used to do this in my office every couple of hours and the first time my secretary poked her head in and ran and called the ambulance and fire trucks, thought I had passed out, fell from the chair and whacked my head... pretty funny when all the dust settled. 

when you sleep try and keep the same alignment with pillows under your legs or whatever you have at hand. If you sleep on your side keep your neck in line with your spine with a pillow or towels etc. also put a pillow between your legs so that your hips stay pretty much squarely aligned with your spine. 

As for stretching, from the positioned outlined above on the floor, raise each leg - bent knee- and GENTLY pulling the knee with your hands try and push your kneecap to your chest. Three to five times on each leg and then do the same with both.. Increasing the pressure each time you do a rep will gently stretch the muscles.

Hot compresses work as do the balms available here.

Good luck, having suffered with a back injury for 40 years I know how frustrating it can be... Rest, Ponstan, posture and stretching will eventually get you upright.

E. G.

----------


## MeMock

Great info, thanks EB.

I will try and get someone when they next go to town to get me some Ponstan, and a chair (we have just moved in and still don't have any furniture!)
I have some balm already so will increase that.

Who would have thought it would be so hard to find a chiropractors details online for Ubon. Should I just turn up at a private hospital and assume that they would have one on staff?

----------


## Thetyim

I used to get terrible back pains.
One of the most useful items I found in thailand was a wooden item which looks like a pair of tits and you lay on it with the wood in the bit that hurts.
Worth a million baht and costs 20 baht

----------


## arunah

I am just recovering from a two week spell of Sciatica, man that hurts.

I decided to control the pain with medication, and having recently had a shoulder operaton and remembering what the surgeon prescribed for me I just bougt the same drugs. Arcoxia, which is a Cox2 Inhibitor to reduce pain and inflammation and Tramadol which is an Opiate based pain killer (strong as feck so careful)

I would certainly reccomend a visit to the doc to make sure you are not likely to have an adverse reaction to the medication.

As someone said earlier, rest is a good option and I have just lay down for 10 days being pampered, but three weeks in, you need further medical investigation.

Maybe have a look at NHS online, they do a interent help line as I recall.

good luck

----------


## arunah

> Causes........alcohol...........we were out on the piss 2 weeks ago were we not.?
> 
> For years I had problems with my neck and left arm. Went to many specialists in Oz and even Singapore when I was there on a job.
> 
> In soo much pain and decided to try the Bangkok Nursing Home on Soi Convent just off Silom. After discussing the problem with the department head, 2 x-rays and he had me straight into traction, daily ultra-sound treatment for a month and regular exercises at home. 
> 
> Touch wood never had a problem since and what I had was 2 fractured vertibrae at the top of my spine and from memory due to a Moari cvnts tackle playing rugby. The pain was caused by the bones floating and piching the nerves running down my left arm to my fingers.
> 
> Don't know if that doctor is still there but he was brilliant with this sort of thing and the hospital has a very good reputation.
> ...


LT, was that Dr Suthee, Head of Rehabilitation? If so he is now at Bumrungrad, excellent Doc

----------


## Nawty

TRy this, stretches the back naturally and nice and straight. Worked for my back, although not sciatica, but a vely vely angry brahman bull many years ago that rammed me into a fence post with a bolt sticking out of it.

Any way. this exercise, you could make it up yourself very easily....you rest your elbows and forearm on the horizontal arms and let your body hang. It stretches all your back with the weight of your lower body and it does it straight down with the force of gravity.

Do it several time a day for a few minutes and it helps, might stretch out the muscles and nerves and stop them from being pinched.

Now i am not a doc, I am many things other than a doc....so up to you.

----------


## LSNEED

> I'd advise a visit to a good chiropractor. I had back problems and sciatica for almost a year and wasted my time seeing regular GP's who prescribe you pain killers and recommend light exercise. 
> 
> The chiro told me exactly what was wrong and after 1 treatment i'd say i was 85% better. I saw him a couple more times after that and i reckon it took me a month or so to get back to full strength.


Agree, usually a chiro will have you feeling better fairly quick, if not then the right meds might help.

----------


## Nawty

I think JJ can get the right meds from the Laos sneaky border crossing.....my back is also playing up a little lot.

----------


## LSNEED

> I have Sciatica
> 
> It started 2 weeks ago and has gotten so bad over the last 5 days I have been basically bed ridden apart from the odd painful trip to the bathrom. (Which is why I have been posting more crap on TD lately...sorry)
> 
> I went to a health clinic and picked up some pills.
> 
> They gave me this to take which doesn't seem to be helping Myopas tab - drug information from MIMS (Thailand)
> 
> They also gave me some Ibufen.
> ...


Be sure they have you correctly diagnosed.

This kind generally involves either the nerves and/or the surrounding muscles. Inflammed nerves and tissue with muscle spasm.

The myopas will only relax the muscles.

Generally Voltaren (over the counter) available as pills and salve will help relieve inflammation. You can usually take up to 200 mg of pills per day.
The inflammation takes time.

Reparil (over the counter) especially effective for nerves, take up to 200 mg a day to start, when you feel better lower to 60 mg a day.

I have used these over the years, thus I have checked to make sure there are no side effects. These two can be used together.

Be cautious, many drugs can cause you interior bleeding, watch your poop, blood many times only shows as very dark black poop, which might be might be bleeding inside, unless you are eating a lot of chocolate or dark greens.

There are many many drugs available for this "type of condition."

One time in my life, I had really really bad pain and my doctor gave me a combo(inflammation and relaxation) shot in the upper back muscle that jump started my recovery which covered around 5-6 weeks.

I wish you the best and hope this provides you with some help.

----------


## chitown

> My biggest problem is that I am living in rural issan


Are you near Surin? 

There is a Vietnamese acupuncturist in town there that cured a shoulder injury I had suffered with since 1995. 

10 years of pain and being told nothing could be done and after several visits to him in 2005 I have been pain free ever since.

----------


## LSNEED

> What caused it was a sneezing attack of all things. I had a hay fever attack as soon as I had woken up so it was before my body had warmed up resulting in an injured lower left hand back, base of the spine. It was very sore for a few days and then slowly I noticed the pain travelling down my left leg which then got worse every day until finally I couldn't walk anymore.


  Just read this part, definitely try to get a muscle relaxation shot from a doctor, it will relax the muscles that are in spasm. Pills take time.

----------


## terry57

> I am assuming it is being pinched given it happened after hurting my back. This is the first time I have ever had it.
> 
> I am fighting between advice that rest is the best cure and from people here are saying about stretching, playing golf etc. Maybe I should be out going for a walk instead of wallowing in selfpity on my bed.
> 
> Melvbot, any stretching suggestions?




If you have pain in your lower back and its now shooting down your leg you more than likely have a pinched nerve or a disk bulge.

The best thing you can do is get yourself to the nearest hospital and get a cat scan to ascertain exactly what is going on. 

Don't fok around, get to the hospital and get it sorted.

----------


## Boon Mee

Acupuncture is the answer.
Broke my neck in Singapore some years ago - C!, C2 and cracked C3.
Only thing that got me back on my feet with no pain was Acupuncture.
I'm a believer...big-time. :Smile:

----------


## Tao

> I used to get terrible back pains. One of the most useful items I found in thailand was a wooden item which looks like a pair of tits and you lay on it with the wood in the bit that hurts. Worth a million baht and costs 20 baht


This one is interesting Thetyim, you got any pictures of this thing?  The reason i'm asking is that that the first thing my chiro had me do was lay down on a couple of small blocks for about 20mins.  Sounds like the same thing, although it might be a little tough to get them into the right position on your own, especially if you don't know what your doing.

----------


## davearn

worst pain you can have, did a 3 week course done by workcover when injured my back at work,
mainly walking and pool exercises, Its not till you experience the pain that you want to remove your back done.
you cant sit in a chair or car without pain, having a shit causes pain even putting on soxes and undies causes pain.
i have used several types of anti inflammatory VOLTARAN is good but must be taken with food gas build up is bad other wise and that hurts when you fart,
disk compression and swelling cause the pain in lower back and extends down leg and into ankle in some cases,as much as you just want to lie down its the worst thing.
I bought a TENS machine on the net $100. its what sport injury clinics use
It consists or a unit the size of a mobile phone with leads that come out of it and go to sticky pads which you attach to your pain effected area, you switch the unit on and regulate the intensity of the electric pulse, and can also regulate the intensity of the bursts on another dial, be careful you set low other wise you will jump ou of your skin.
This pulsing numbs the area slightly and stimulates the surrounding muscle and gets the body to start repairing that area.
After using machine start walking and increasing the intensity on the dials you should be able to get the unit up to full settings in 15 minutes just a bit at a time.
The results are mind blowing i used to use mine 4-5 times a day pain was gone after using unit,
Chiros are a waste you cant manipulate a flattened disk pressing on a nerve, but you can train you muscles through excercise and walking to accept the weakness on one side or your torso.
I could stand in front or a mirror with my hands by my side and see daylight big time through my left side between my arm and my body. The muscles had stretched on one side of my back causing the disk to press on the nerve,
there is an operation out now to chisel the bone around the nerve and remove the spur its called 
*Discectomy this link explains it*

Discectomy Slipped Disc Surgery: Patient's Guide
there are aussie links as well
 You cant understand a bad back until you have one and unless you walk it out the pain is there to flare up again and again.

 laminectomy Laminectomy Back Surgery for Spinal Stenosis Pain Relief | Spine-Health
good luck with it

just realised i am using davearns pc as i am visiting him and its signed him in automatically
Corvettelover

----------


## terry57

> You cant understand a bad back until you have one.


^
Truer words never said.

The most important thing  is that you get a correct diagnosis as all back injuries differ and the treatment also differs greatly.

Some require total rest flat on your back and some require you to walk them out, manipulation and treatment.

I foked my back in Borneo last year and ended up in Kota Kinabulu emergency ward hardly able to move.   Fok, that was an experience.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Anyway,  turned out somehow I had bulged a disc, 4 months later I finally got back to work after being on light duties and lots of rehab to strengthen up my back. 

The initial treatment was to lye flat on my back all day, the worst thing for it was sitting, standing or walking, total rest was required.

My point being, all these remedies the lads are giving you are a load of old bolliks until you find out exactly what your problem is, once you get the diagnosis you can begin the correct course of action to treat it.

You may very well be prolonging your agony and damaging your back further by foking around asking us muppets why your back is hurting.

Get the  Cat Scan done A.S.A.P.

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by Tao
> 
> 
> I'd advise a visit to a good chiropractor.
> 
> 
> Agree, usually a chiro will have you feeling better fairly quick, if not then the right meds might help.





> definitely try to get a muscle relaxation shot from a doctor, it will relax the muscles that are in spasm. Pills take time.





> Acupuncture is the answer.





> One of the most useful items I found in thailand was a wooden item which looks like a pair of tits and you lay on it with the wood in the bit that hurts.Worth a million baht and costs 20 baht





> Chiros are a waste you cant manipulate a flattened disk pressing on a nerve, but you can train you muscles through excercise and walking to accept the weakness on one side or your torso.
> r





> The most important thing  is that you get a correct diagnosis as all back injuries differ and the treatment also differs greatly.
> 
> Some require total rest flat on your back and some require you to walk them out, manipulation and treatment.
> 
> My point being, all these remedies the lads are giving you are a load of old bolliks until you find out exactly what your problem is, once you get the diagnosis you can begin the correct course of action to treat it.
> 
> You may very well be prolonging your agony and damaging your back further by foking around asking us muppets why your back is hurting.
> 
> Get the  Cat Scan done A.S.A.P.


I knew when I started this thread I would get a lot of different advice and I thank everyone from the bottom of my heart for taking the time to tell me what has worked for them.

Terry I guess has summed it up pretty well also as every person is different (I wouldn't say talking bollocks Terry  :Wink:  )

Today I managed a small walk of about 100m down the road, rest and then 100m back. Could be I am on the mend, call also mean that I just took more drugs (which I did although I still don't have anything that is really strong... yet)

I found out that someone else in the village has the same problem as me (we think) and he got an injection that I am guessing was a muscle relaxant from someone in the next village (not trained as far as I can work out) I asked them to get a name of what it is he wants to inject ,e with so I can look it up first before accepting or not. Other then that It looks like time to hire a car and drive the two hours to Ubon in the hope of finding a half decent hospital.

Thanks again.

----------


## Norton

> Other then that It looks like time to hire a car and drive the two hours to Ubon in the hope of finding a half decent hospital.


My well be the answer to the back problem.  If I ride the motorsi too much, as you've been doing lately, my back begins to bother me as well.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

You have probably had enough bush doctors with advice already, but I will jump in anyway.

A couple of years ago I had this problem (55 years old and wearing fast). I had been clearing some bush by hand and trying to pull plants out of the ground. I think you know the process.

I consulted the local doctor, who was about as much use as tits on a bull. The gear he prescibed to ease inflamation didn't do anything much.

Luckily, a local remedial massage girl and her Osteopath partner helped me with a combination of massage and stretching/twisting exercises.

Of course the solution to your problem is unique to you, but my feeling is that I created my problem with a long period of physical inactivity before taking on a huge physical activity. My massage sheila reckons that she has heaps of patients who are there as a result of a sneeze, so you are not alone. 

Good ruck. I do feel for you. You really don't appreciate good health until you don't have it eh?

----------


## Jools

Wish I could offer more than condolences. There are several articles on the web suggesting certain exercises that benefit those with sciatica, but if your case is bad enough to leave you bedridden, then I suppose such activity is out of the question. I have bouts with this nuisance and long plane rides are torture. Ibuprofen and Celebrex seem to work best for me.





> I have Sciatica
> 
> It started 2 weeks ago and has gotten so bad over the last 5 days I have been basically bed ridden apart from the odd painful trip to the bathrom. (Which is why I have been posting more crap on TD lately...sorry)
> 
> I went to a health clinic and picked up some pills.
> 
> They gave me this to take which doesn't seem to be helping Myopas tab - drug information from MIMS (Thailand)
> 
> They also gave me some Ibufen.
> ...

----------


## forreachingme

looks like most of people have to go through this between age 30 and 40 !

I had a serious back problem after lifting on a bad way some heavy weight, could not seat, barely walk for near 6 month and each doctor told me, nothing can be done...
One doctor, came then with the idea of cortisone shots, made 2 or 3 each following week, 10 year off the pain now !

A friend had bad problems of back as well one year ago, could not walk anymore! transferred to hospital in Korat and they just made it worth only... He feeled once that they displaced a nerv, bad pain they added!!
Not going better we moved him to Bangkok and he went to one american shyro who made him extension scessions, expensive and not really efficient...

Returned to korat and went to a local massage healer! this one made wonders in no time! He placed backk all displaced nerves and release the pnched ones..The friend is doing fine now, 1 yar after...

Few healers around korat, heard about many pain relieved after consulting them, by people who had problems with back or neck...

Displaced nerves, my mother had that as well few month ago, in Switzerland, doctors talked big about operation and other big treatments, she went to shyro and after one scession she was able go up the stairs alone again, at age 75...

----------


## MeMock

Update: Things are on the improve! Two days ago I forced myself to get out and go for a small and painful walk but I think I was the better for it. Yesterday after the recommendation on here to try the drug Ponstan I finally managed to get some and boy they sure did work better then the Ibufen I was on so yesterday and today I have been going for a few walks and even managed to sit down on a chair for about 15 minutes! managed to brush the kids teeth and put them to bed as well last night so I think the pills are allowing me to do more which in turn is helping a lot as well.
There is light at the end of the tunnel and I don't think it's a train.
Thanks all for your help, I will keep you in touch with my progress.

----------


## melvbot

It does sound like a nasty case of it. My dad gets it worse than I do yet the golf always makes him get up and out, hes never been bedridden with it AFAIK.

----------


## MisterStretch

You need to stretch, MeMock.  Get on all fours and gently ease your butt back down on your legs.  

I've had back problems for the last 30 years and am sometimes in terrible pain.  Sciatica is a major pain in the ass, no pun intended.

The ibuprofen is a good anti inflammatory and that's somethine you need right now.

You also need to stretch, MeMock.  Get on all fours and gently ease your butt back down on your legs.  Do this 20-30 times.

Then get on your back, pull one knee up to your chest, leaving the other flat on the bed/floor.  Release the knee and straighten it out.  Do this 20-30 times for each leg.

These exercises will help loosen those muscles that are drawing up and giving you the nerve-hurting sciatica.

Once you are reasonably ambulatory, get on a bicycle.  What a great way to stretch out those problems, as well.  Swimming is one of the finest things you can do.




> Try accupunture.  There is a chinese hospital in Bkk if you can waddle down to it, very good at accupunture so I have heard.


I also agree with this.  I've been  using acupuncture for the last 9 months as I've been really sedentary and have allowed my muscles to draw up too much.  My treatment starts with electroshock, then very hot heat, the suction cups on the back and finally the needles.

Works well.  After just a few good treatments you should be mobile.

Good luck...it ain't fun being bed-ridden.

----------


## El Gibbon

Glad to hear you progressing, Ponstan is my personal "wonder drug" for back pain. Have introduced it to several others with similar results.

E. G.

BTW  I think I've been JAILED>>>  :Sad:

----------


## nedwalk

seems we are all a bunch of busted up old bastards, last time i got the nasty attack, all i did, was bend over to put the bloody toaster away, 6 weeks laid up, anti inflametorys and visits to the back cracker, stetching at the onset of the attack is way easier said than done, i tried that and it took me nearly 6 hours to get of the floor had to phone a mate to come pick me up, so yea mate find out the source of the injury first and good luck with it

----------


## terry57

> Of course the solution to your problem is unique to you, but my feeling is that I created my problem with a long period of physical inactivity before taking on a huge physical activity.



Johnny gets the Jersey for the most correct diagnosis of our back problems.

In most cases we damage our backs because our core muscles (stomach)  become weak through inactivity, sitting on ones arse in front of the computer for most of the day is a disaster waiting to happen as you lose all strength in the muscles that support our back.

One has to do very little to do a back injury once this happens, bending down picking up a pen can do it.

Do your self a favor, limit your time sitting on your arse doing computer shite and start to get pro active once you recover.

Start back strengthening exercises, stretching and walking regularly, you'll feel so much better for it and hopefully cure your back problems once and for all.

----------


## MeMock

This is all very interesting thanks. Thanks for the stretching ideas as well Mr Stretch (love the name!)

As for this thing about being active and not being active etc is interesting.

4 months ago I decided to get fit and went from a coach potato to a .... well I wish i could say a lean mean fighting machine but if I was being honest I went to someone who could go for a longish jog without dying, do 50 push up and 100 sit ups without feeling sore for a week etc etc. I saw great changes and was really happy with what I achieved. 1 week before leaving NZ I stopped due to packing up the house, moving house, travelling etc and then never started here in Thailand due to a few reasons. In 4 weeks away from the exercise I was amazed as to how quickly I lost my fitness as well as a few muscles that I had finally managed to rediscover and then of course this problem happened.
I can't wait to get back on the running track again and regain what I lost, hopefully it isn't too far away.

----------


## Deck Ape

Get well soon MeMock!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Glad you're feeling a bit better, MeM. Still, I would follow Ter's recommendation and get it scanned.
The drugs help, but may just be masking the root cause. Acupuncture never worked for me, but one friend who practised Hanna Somatics did wonder for me and others -- manipulating the muscles to put them back in place which then puts the bones back in place. Doubt anyone does it there, sorry, but they have some simple yoga-like exercises that help keep you limber (do them in bed in the morning!). I also checked up on acupressure you can do yourself when one Bil got sciatica. Might help. Sorry, can't find a site on the net.
Here's some somatics light exercises (start from about minute 3)

----------


## MeMock

> seems we are all a bunch of busted up old bastards,


I'm only 32  :Sad:

----------


## MeMock

Thanks Jet, I am still seriously considering a scan as I think i got a bit ahead of myself yesterday as this morning the pain has increased again. Not quite back to what it was but a lot worse then yesterday. If I do make it to a hospital i Ubon what type of scan should I be requesting again?

----------


## Muadib

Been there, done it too... I use an ice pack on my lower back for 20 - 30 minutes, 2 - 3 times a day, or until I start getting relief... You have a hot nerve and the ice will numb it and cause it to shrink...  

Moderate exercise and stretching help with a pulled muscle, but not for a pinched nerve...

----------


## Jet Gorgon

> Thanks Jet, I am still seriously considering a scan as I think i got a bit ahead of myself yesterday as this morning the pain has increased again. Not quite back to what it was but a lot worse then yesterday. If I do make it to a hospital i Ubon what type of scan should I be requesting again?


Bladdy hell, you're only 32 and you got sciatica? I should fly over and punch you in the nose for not taking care of yourself. :Smile: 
The doc should know but probably a CAT or MRI scan. Then see what he says about treatment. 
Then you must do some gentle yoga-like exercises (like showed in that vid) to get things right. Ice packs and heat packs also help, as mentioned above.
Bladdy men! And once you're set right, get back on that exercise programme and don't forget to eat right.
Love,
Mom

Oh, if you can't get those ice packs, wash and wring out some wash cloths or tea towels. roll them up and stick them in the freezer.

----------


## MeMock

Hi everyone,

I need your help again.

I am in Ubon after a torturous 2 hour car ride. We had friends visiting and they offered to take me and as I hadn't improved at all I thought time to bite the bullet and get some professional advice.

My daughter also needed some medical attention so off we went.

The first hospital said that they had no specialists available until Monday and the second one said the same but this time, not until Wednesday. I also stormed out of the 2nd hospital after the worst service I have ever had from a Dr anywhere in regards to my daughters problem so will not be going back there.

I still am not sure excately what help I need, except that I need help and I need it now as I cannot continue my life like this.

My family have gone back home and I am checked into a hotel trying to make up my mind whether to wait until Monday with the hope that I will get to see someone who knows what they are talking about or jump a plane tomorrow to Bangkok to seek what I would assume is better medical help. I have no idea where I should go if I did go to Bangkok.

I have 1 change of clothes, my wallet and a computer.

Any thoughts?

----------


## watterinja

MeMock, you mentioned that you used Ibuprofen in the past. What strength were the tabs?

Ibuprofen 400mg, taken x2, every 3-4 hours for a few days, with a taper-off after the inflammation begins to subside, has worked for me many times in the past. 

I found that climbing on/off a bicycle, or motorcycle, was what gave m a lot of difficulties. The Ibuprofen assists to get the inflammation down far-enough so that you can begin walking properly. Often, we tend to compensate with a bit of a limp, with such injuries. This limp action can generate its own problems.

----------


## MeMock

Hi Diaw,

Yes i was on Ibufrofen for the last week having 1 tablet 3 times  aday and for the last few days at the recommendation of Cimboc I was having 2 tablets 3 times a day and then today tapered off to 1, 3 times a day.

I ran out of the first lot so got some more which I was told are stronger. I just checked however and have noticed that they arent Ibufrofen but something called Buflex 400 ( I had one this morning and one just now)

I have also been taking for the last 5 days Ponstan 500, 1 tablet 3 x a day.

I am also taking

----------


## Marmite the Dog

From my own experiences, I would avoind Bumrungrad & Samitivej as they can't diagnose for shit.

Rama 9 hospital has been very good to me, so I'd say try there first.

Give me a call if you want me to hold your hand, but you will find most hospitals running on skeleton staff on Sundays.

----------


## watterinja

MeMock, I'm not sure how much of an anti-inflammatory action Ponstan have. Thy are one up from Paracetamol, in terms of pain relief for headaches & so forth.

Let me check & come back to you.

The trick is to attack the inflammation hard in the first few days - with high dosage if necessary, & then to cut back as you get things under control. Be careful to eat properly if taking very high dosages of anti-inflammatories.

----------


## watterinja

Ponstan 
Ponstan

Looks like it should do the trick as well as Ibuprofen.

3M have a good muscle relaxant as well - sounding something similar to your Bruflex - name escapes me at the moment. It is also quite useful in parallel with the anti-inflammatory.

These types of injury can take a long time to heal - sometimes up to a month, or so. Take it easy & at some point you'll forget about it.

----------


## Boon Mee

^^^^^
Don't take any Valium...for sure.

When I broke my neck, I was stuck in Singapore General Hospital (the old one) and they pumped me full of Valium & Demoral. Worst shit I've ever had. Finally, one of the nurses got me in touch with an accupuncturist and I was off the drugs straight-away.

So, recommendations on what to do? If that upcountry doctor can't come though, I'd get myself down to Bangkok pronto and get some better help. :Smile:

----------


## bios

> Ponstan 
> These types of injury can take a long time to heal - *sometimes up to a month*, or so. Take it easy & at some point you'll forget about it.


Pretty optimistic :Smile:  I like mine to last a month and a half :Sad: 

There's no real cure for it. The doc told me to just keep moving and take Ibuprofen and Ponstan. It's been 2 years since the last time.

I don't know if Vioxx has been mentioned as I haven't read the whole thread :mid:  (I know how it feels just too well) but be careful with this stuff. I've taken it and it helps to kill the pain but it can also cause a heart attack.

----------


## CharleyFarley

Total sympathy for you Memock, it makes you feel like a very old man before your time. I got it in my late twenties from humping a heavy golf bag after doing night shifts.

It will come back if I don't get enough sleep.

Tel's advice is good.

----------


## MeMock

Thanks Marmers for the kind offer.

Thanks Diaw for your help.

Bios, I read what you wrote and think to myself, maybe I should wait a little longer but my patience has run out ( 4 weeks). I guess I don't even know if there is any specialist out there who can help me but I can't lay about at home waiting I guess.

Last night I met a westerner at the wrong way cafe who said his wife has the same thing and had been going to a chiropracter. The local hospitals had told me there wern't any so he actually drove me to the place to show me where it was and I will go down there later today to heck it out.

Charley Farley, you really shouldn't hump golf bags but I am sure you Mum has already told you that! You said Tel's advice is good, who is Tel?

----------


## bios

> Thanks Marmers for the kind offer.
> 
> Thanks Diaw for your help.
> 
> Bios, I read what you wrote and think to myself, maybe I should wait a little longer but my patience has run out ( 4 weeks). I guess I don't even know if there is any specialist out there who can help me but I can't lay about at home waiting I guess.
> 
> Last night I met a westerner at the wrong way cafe who said his wife has the same thing and had been going to a chiropracter. The local hospitals had told me there wern't any so he actually drove me to the place to show me where it was and I will go down there later today to heck it out.
> 
> Charley Farley, you really shouldn't hump golf bags but I am sure you Mum has already told you that! You said Tel's advice is good, who is Tel?


All the best. Whatever helps to get rid of that nasty pain. It ceases slowly, to me it was 'damn, I think I slept last night, what happened?'. :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> Great info, thanks EB.
> 
> I will try and get someone when they next go to town to get me some Ponstan, and a chair (we have just moved in and still don't have any furniture!)
> I have some balm already so will increase that.
> 
> Who would have thought it would be so hard to find a chiropractors details online for Ubon. Should I just turn up at a private hospital and assume that they would have one on staff?


 
Chiropractors are a Western invention, so the hospitals do not normally have one

I had a back problem and the hospital gave me hot compresses at first, together with anti-inflammatory drugs. This was to improve the blood circulation and reduce the swelling

after three days, they put cold compresses for half an hour then put me in traction; this eased the pressure on the nerve


it seemed to work Ok, but a chiro is quicker although much more expensive

----------


## DrAndy

> Total sympathy for you Memock, it makes you feel like a very old man before your time. I got it in my late twenties from humping


 
me too, but she was worth it

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Today, Monday, or next week? If today, wait and see the other doc. Next week, get pain killers and picnic in the hotel?

----------


## MeMock

Today it was Jet.

So I took a tuk tuk to the hospital - talk about pain!

Had 2 xrays done. The Dr said it looks like one of my vertebras has moved, I think he said 'S1' or something like that. The hospital doesn't have a Chiropractor but he suggested pysio which would involve a week long stay with them putting weights on my lower back to stretch my spine out. They would know after three days if it was working and if so continue for a week or if it wasn't helping then some kind epidural needle of sorts.
I asked about a chiropracter and he thought that it may work but couldn't be sure so I decided to take my xrays and go back to this clinic place that I mentioned before that I was told about 2 nights ago.

Suffed If I was taking another tuk tuk so took a songtaew which was much better as I could stand up. Eventually found the place only for it to have a sign saying that it wont be open until 4.30pm tomorrow! Looks like at least another 2 nights here.

The worst thing about today is that when I got back to the hotel just now I only seem to have 1 xray in my envelope. I have asked my wife to call the hospital to see if they have it, if not it must have fallen out somewhere.  :Sad:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Are you related to Scampy?

----------


## terry57

^ ^

Well mate, your foking around like an old mole and your story is starting to sound a tad odd, You've gone and got yourself an Xray and now you've lost one of them ???

Friggin ell matey,   to get a proper diagnosis of your back problem you need  a Cat Scan at the very least or a M.R.I. 

Cant understand why your foking around when you are in so much pain. :Confused: 

Take Marmites advice and get your arse down to rama 9 hospital.

----------


## Little Chuchok

mate, i've had three herniated discs in my back.Two from footy and one from throwing kids around at a BKK orphanage. Every BKK quack told me I needed an operation.(I lost the use of three of my toes in one foot..no big deal really,but the pain required me to drink 700ml of vodka a day  :Smile:   ) Best drug they gave me was cortizone......second best was voltarin.I was flown back home (1st class.....drank 2 bottles of Dom...)The best person that helped me was a chiropractor.Because I was on insurance,I also visited the best spinal surgen in Auckland.He told me to stick to the Chiro.....unless things did not improve.Things improved!

There are a couple of American trained Chrios in BKK.Check them out.Most Doctors don't know shite about backs......and if they do, they want to operate, when there are other options.

----------


## MeMock

> ^ Are you related to Scampy?


That deserves a red.

----------


## MeMock

Terry, I am sure in a few days time I will probably say, gee that bugger was right after all however I would be stupid not to test all the options that available locally first. I really don't want to go to Bangkok if I can help it as well.

Yes I somehow lost an xray, stuffed if I know how I did it but all it did was confirm what I already knew and that is I have sciatica.

I had my first appointment with this pysio lady today at 5pm (this was the one recommended by the westerner I met at the wrong way cafe on sat night. His name is phiboonmike over on TV.)

I was impressed with her knowledge and I had a good 1 hour session and will see her again tomorrow at 10am. I am going to give her 3 days to see if she can help and if so will stick with it but if not well I guess I will say terry was right after all!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Good luck MM.

----------


## Luckydog

Foot Massage cured mine. Six sessions and it was gone. Fish oil will help tp keep it at bey.....Good luck MM.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> From when I was sneezing.





> From when I was sneezing.


Done it myself many times. Embarassing and annoying. One big sneeze and I'm buggered for days.

Slipped disk at the gym as well last year, that was a sod as well. 

Comes and goes now.

----------


## MeMock

Part of an email I just sent home to the family.

"Hi,

Had an MRI done this morning. Took them back to the hospital  to see the original Dr I had seen a week ago and he says that I have managed to have some part of the bone from the S1 vertebrae snap off which is what is compressing the nerve.

He wants to open me up this afternoon and reckons I will be walking again in 2 days time.

I spoke to my Dr in Australia a few days ago and she said the last resort is to operate and was really hesitant for me to do that up here. I am just waiting on a CD with the imgaes from the MRI scan so that I can email them to her to see what she thinks. I am hoping she might then be able to talk to the DR on the phone to confirm things before I say yes or no to the operation here.

Been an interesting day. Will keep you in touch.

MeMock"



So Terry, looks like I should have listened to you a week ago!

----------


## terry57

> Part of an email I just sent home to the family.
> 
> "Hi,
> 
> Had an MRI done this morning. Took them back to the hospital  to see the original Dr I had seen a week ago and he says that I have managed to have some part of the bone from the S1 vertebrae snap off which is what is compressing the nerve.




Owe fok mate, that is really shit news and now we know why you are in such pain.  :Confused: 


Hope it all works out for you.  Good luck.

----------


## watterinja

MeMock, if you're going to think about back surgery, don't you think you'd be better off doing it where the ethics & practices are better? 

Thailand is fine for some things, but, you may feel more confident in a western setting.

----------


## MeMock

I agree ^ but I have no idea how I am meant to get back home if I wanted to. I am effectively bed ridden. It would be cheaper to have it done back home but it took all my effort (and I mean all of it) just to walk the 150 metres from my hotel room to the MRI scan.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> but I have no idea how I am meant to get back home if I wanted to.


Surf board? You're supposed to be an Aussie.

----------


## MeMock

I grew up in the bush, not the coast so I am afraid to say that I have never surfed in my life.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I grew up in the bush, not the coast so I am afraid to say that I have never surfed in my life.


Must be a Kiwi if you can't surf.

----------


## spiff

Come on, MeMock, you're not a pauper.

Get a taxi (or better still a hearse where you can lay down  :Smile:  ) and get your arse to Bangkok.
Bumrungrad is first class if you are serious about surgery.

----------


## MeMock

I am not that worried about where I get it done, just that the right thing is being done thats all.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> I agree ^ but I have no idea how I am meant to get back home if I wanted to. I am effectively bed ridden. It would be cheaper to have it done back home but it took all my effort (and I mean all of it) just to walk the 150 metres from my hotel room to the MRI scan.


can u get to an airport? Insurance should fly u back first class.Backs are serious thingies mate.She'd be a cold day in hell before i'd get an op in Thailand for something serious like that.They can fill u full of painkillers for the trip home....you probably won;t remember a thing. :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> 
> I agree ^ but I have no idea how I am meant to get back home if I wanted to. I am effectively bed ridden. It would be cheaper to have it done back home but it took all my effort (and I mean all of it) just to walk the 150 metres from my hotel room to the MRI scan.
> 
> 
> Insurance should fly u back first class.


Insurance..... ermmm yeah..... well..... :Sorry1:

----------


## watterinja

> I agree ^ but I have no idea how I am meant to get back home if I wanted to. I am effectively bed ridden. It would be cheaper to have it done back home but it took all my effort (and I mean all of it) just to walk the 150 metres from my hotel room to the MRI scan.


Get a medical back-brace & fly business class back home.

Listen, if your head is strong-enough, & you're adequately protected both physically & pharmaceutically, you'll in all likely-hood be fine.

Flew home out of China once, with an almost strangulated inguinal hernia. It was frightening at the time. Landed back home & was on the operating table within 2 hours of touchdown. It was a tough mental call, I can tell you.


Sidebar:
Practically, you & I are both believing Christians. Ask God what you should do - have your friends & family pray for wisdom - then go out & do it!!! This will test indeed whether you are a Christian in name alone, or in deed.

----------


## MeMock

Yes I think I am mentally tough enough but in all serious do you really think a procedure like this would be all that hard to do here?

----------


## terry57

> Come on, MeMock, you're not a pauper.
> 
> Get a taxi (or better still a hearse where you can lay down  ) and get your arse to Bangkok.
> Bumrungrad is first class if you are serious about surgery.




Fok memock,  your in a very bad situation and its a hard call which way to go, stay in Thailand and let them go for it or head back to AUSSY.?

I can well understand that to fly home with a back like yours is near on impossible because of the pain and there ain't no guarantee of a panacea here. 

Bumungrad is a brilliant hospital but theres no guarantees of success same as if you fly to Aussie, back ops are such a bastard thing.

Foking hard call mate, you'll have to make it.

Best of luck either way.

----------


## terry57

> Yes I think I am mentally tough enough but in all serious do you really think a procedure like this would be all that hard to do here?




Mate the medical care in the top hospitals in Bangkok is second to none, trouble is that they could fok it up but they could also do that back in Aussie.

----------


## MeMock

I agree with that Terry but I am in Ubon Ratchatani and have been impressed with my Dr so far.
I am still trying to upload my MRI scans to my Dr in Australia and is she says the Dr here is spot on then I guess I will do it here, if she says he is a clown and has no idea well I guess I am off to Bumungrad quick smart.

----------


## Nawty

So how did you 'snap off' a vertebrae ??

We need a better excuse than the sneezing thing......some of the innocent individuals in here might have believed you, but not me.

----------


## MeMock

I agree Nawty, I am suss as well and I now think it is a problem with the translation as I am sure the Dr told me that some bone had separated but my wife said that in Thai he used the word ligament or something similar. We were just talking about this a few minutes ago so will obviously need to clarify a few things via phone tomorrow me thinks!

----------


## Nawty

Lol...i would go to Bangkok and get a doc that can speak clear english direct to you....not via anyone else.

Get a vehicle, bus or whatever, throw a mattress on the floor and away you go....next stop emergancy room Bumbrab or Samitivej.

Thought you had travel insurance....get an ambulance.....nice nurse, take ya laptop, dvd's in the back, porn with the nurse....you get my drift.

----------


## klongmaster

> Must be a Kiwi if you can't surf


Paige Hareb, the Taranaki teenager is ranked No. 2 in the world for professional women surfers under 20

----------


## cimboc

Yep I agree - once you have the scan confirmed if you require surgery get it done locally. Silly coming back to Aus and then sitting in a queue... as we all know how good our health system is at present!

Anyways hang in there buddy.

----------


## cimboc

> Insurance..... ermmm yeah..... well.....



Your in pain so I'm not going to comment.....  :Wink:

----------


## Nawty

Who was it that asked me for medical advice while still in Oz ????? Cimboc or MM ??

Hope it was/is not ignored.....

Let us all learn from MM's pain.

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Must be a Kiwi if you can't surf
> 
> 
> Paige Hareb, the Taranaki teenager is ranked No. 2 in the world for professional women surfers under 20


Talk about clutching at straws!

Not no 1, but no 2
Not a man (recognised as being better surfers) but a woman
And not in the open class but the under 20's!

Classic stuff Klongy.

----------


## MeMock

Anyway, onto another update.

Cimboc has been an awesome help and stayed up till the early hours this morning helping me upload the 120mb file to him. He then managed to make sense of it and got the programme working so that the scans could be seen and got the head of the emergency department at the Kalgoorlie Hospital to look at it. He said he will send it to a colleague who is an expert on this stuff in Perth to also have a look and get back to me. Hopefully I will hear something tomorrow.

I typed up the radioligists report for them as well and thought i would post it here as well. I don't understand a lot of it but to me it does show that it isn't bone but some kind of growth or ligament or something that is squashing the nerve.



MeMock, Male, DOB  **-**-1976

MRI of L-S spine
History: A case of chronic lower back pain mainly in the left leg down to the knee.

Technique and Sequences: 1.5 Tesla
Sagittal: T1WI, T2WI, & STIR. Axial: T1WI & T2WI. Coronal: T2WI

Findings:

The examination shows mild strengthening of the L-S curve with decreased signal intensity (SI) of L4/L5 and L5/S1 intervetebral discs, representing degenerative change. Normal SI and height of all vertebral bodies are noted. All disc spaces are also intact.

L5/S1 level: Left posterior protrusion disc, causing anterior indentation to thecal sac with strengthening to central canal, reflecting to compressed left S1 traversing root.
No bony fracture, osteolytic lesion or spondylolisthesis is also seen.
There is no epidural or paravertebral soft tissue mass.
The conus medullaris is at L1/2 level.
No clumping nerve root is seen.
The otherwise are within normal limits.

Impression: 

Spondylosis at L4/5 and L5/S1 levels.
Left posterior protrusion and disk herniation at L5/S1 level, causing anterior indentation to thecal sac with strengthening to central canal, reflecting to compressed left S1 traversing root.

----------


## Propagator

Good to see other members trying to help out.

----------


## Panda

> Anyway, onto another update.
> 
> Cimboc has been an awesome help and stayed up till the early hours this morning helping me upload the 120mb file to him. He then managed to make sense of it and got the programme working so that the scans could be seen and got the head of the emergency department at the Kalgoorlie Hospital to look at it. He said he will send it to a colleague who is an expert on this stuff in Perth to also have a look and get back to me. Hopefully I will hear something tomorrow.
> 
> I typed up the radioligists report for them as well and thought i would post it here as well. I don't understand a lot of it but to me it does show that it isn't bone but some kind of growth or ligament or something that is squashing the nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> MeMock, Male, DOB **-**-1976
> ...


My interpretation of the report is that you have a herniated disc at the lower end of your lumbar spine and some abnormal curvature in your spine at that same level.

I'm not a radiologist, so best to advice from your Doc.

Good Luck.

----------


## Fabian

Haven't seen this thread before. Wish you to get well soon, Memock.

----------


## MeMock

Thanks Fabian.

Just got word from cimboc that the specialist in Perth wont be able to look at it till Friday. Thank goodness I discovered today that my hotel TV is showing the test between Australia and South Africa!

----------


## MeMock

This is the bloke who will be looking at my scans and report hopefully on Friday.

Looks qualified enough to me  :Smile: 

https://www.medicalhub.com.au/index....=99&Itemid=263

----------


## MeMock

Well Friday is over and he didn't get back to me  :Sad: 

Looks like another 60 hours at https://teakdoor.com/thailand-hotels-...atchatani.html  until I might get word.

----------


## Loy Toy

> causing anterior indentation to thecal sac with strengthening to central canal, reflecting to compressed left S1 traversing root.


Sounds like you may have some problem with your teeth as well mate.

I know a good dentist if you need one.  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

Keep talking like that and you will need a dentist  :Smile: 

Any luck with that email mate?

----------


## Loy Toy

> Any luck with that email mate?


Connecting up now mate and settle down or I will be right up there and give you a real hiding.  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

One thing that I forgot to mention on this thread is the great help behind the scenes that I have received from TD members.

Offers of free accommodation in bangkok.
People willing to hold my hand on the way to hospital.
Even someone willing to drive their pick up the 9 hours to my place and back again with me laying down in the back.

Amazing stuff, many thanks.

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> Any luck with that email mate?
> 
> 
> Connecting up now mate and settle down or I will be right up there and give you a real hiding.


Can't get any worse!  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Pictures sent, not sure about my connection so can you confirm receipt.

----------


## MeMock

confirmed! Thanks.

----------


## MeMock

Hopefully this will be my second to last update on this thread.

This post may seem a little disjointed as they are just cut and pasts from emails to my family and I am too tired to retype it all.

Yesterday was one of those days that I would like to forget but will remember for the rest of my life.

The pain that day was the worst ever. No matter what position I tried when lying down it hurt and don't even think about getting off the bed and standing up. 

That night I got really worked up emotionally about everything that was going on. It led into what I believe was a panic attack as I can't explain it as anything else. It started with my breathing and then numbness started around my lips and ears before it went to my throat. I still thought I had control and begged my wife not to call for help. Then suddenly all hell broke lose as my entire body succumbed and I lost control of it. I was delusional and thought I was going to die. It is so hard to explain and I am not going to try now apart to say that I thought I was about to die and so did my wife. At one point I blacked out and Seerung said that my body started to contort and my fingers began to lock up. She tried prying them apart  but she wasn't strong enough. It was then that she screamed out loud in anguish which I remember and as soon as I heard that scream my mind became clearer and although my body was still going crazy I had a clear enough mind to know that I was going to be okay and I was able to tell her that. I was rushed by Ambulance to Ubon Ruk hospital where very quickly just with hot wraps and oxygen I was able to regain control. Poor *wifes name*, the look in her eyes when this was going on was something I will remember for ever. Thank fully the kids had just been put to bed and so did not witness any of it.

I stayed over night in the hospital which is where I still am now.

Today we finally got work from the specialist in Australia. He said that it would seem that surgery was necessarily due to the amount of time since I first hurt it as well as the fact that the pain is intensifying. Thankfully he wasn't like a previous Dr who had said I must get back to Australia. He said it isn't a problem to have it done in Thailand but just make sure that it is a neurosurgeon who is doing it. A quick check of the two Doctors here who I had been seeing found that they were orthopaedic surgeons only. We came to the conclusion that it looked like I would have to go to Bangkok. We were then told of a neurosurgeon that has his own clinic but has done operations in the past at this hospital. We called and he popped in to see me about 2 hours ago (8pm). He looked at my scans and then basically repeated what the specialist in Australia had said needed to be done. I instantly felt at peace with this man and decided then and there that we would have the operation here. No trips to Bangkok or back to Australia! Thank you God!

So an xray was done and the drip has been put in my arm and we are already to go for 9 am tomorrow morning (Tuesday).

I may even be able to walk again on Christmas day.  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

GOOD LUCK, mate.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I hope all goes well with the op, Mate. I shall have a drink for you on the train up to Udon on Wednesday evening and look forward to seeing you safe and well before too long.

----------


## Loy Toy

God sped mate and I hope the op goes well and you can get back up on your feet real soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

Good luck Memock, hope all goes well for you

----------


## MeMock

Thanks everyone for your support. I am so excited this morning, I thought I would be petrified but the thought of getting rid of his pain and walking again drives out any nervousness.
Drip is in and running, blood pressure and temp has been taken all, all ready to go. Bugger I need a whizz.

----------


## Panda

Good luck with the op MeMock.

Re your "panic attack", it certainly does sound like you diagnosed it correctly.
Panic attacks are basically episodes of anxiety induced hyperventilation.

Panic attacks are far more common than most people believe and can manifest in varying degrees from mild to totally incapacitating. Its a subject almost completely overlooked in the medical world but affects millions of people and causes a lot of suffering and lost time from work. In the most sever cases people become reclusive and are afraid to go out in case they have an attack in public. This is the most common form of agoraphobia. It can destroy lives if allowed to go on untreated. Yet the treatment is so simple and easy once you understand what the problem is.

Before I go on I should recount my own experience with panic attacks and how I overcame the problem.

Several years ago I was under some extreme stress with a potentially life threatening medical condition, problems at work as well as problems at home.
I would get up in the mornings and have my usual 5 cups of tea and 5 or 10 cigarettes for breakfast.  By the time I started getting ready for work my hands would be shaking and my legs would feel weak. It didn't take much additional stress to bring on a more acute episode. Its a terrible feeling of overwhelming fear but nothing really to cause it.

The doctor diagnosed anxiety (quite correctly) and prescribed some anti-anxiety meds (quite wrongly as I will point out later.)

I didn't like the idea of relying on pills to deal with the problem so I spoke to a Psychologist friend of mine about it. Within 5 minutes he came out and said "sub-clinical hyperventilation" was the cause. I laughed and told him I know what hyperventilation looks like and I certainly dont have that problem. 

The Psychologist friend went on to explain that "sub-clinical hyperventilation" is more of a low grade chronic form resulting from anxiety and the acute episodes resulted from that. What happens when you suffer from chronic stress and anxiety is that your body goes into a heightened state of alertness. Pulse and respirations go up in anticipation of some crisis. Where as you normal resting respiration rate might be around 16 per minute, your resting respiration rate cranks up to around 20 per minute or more when under stress. That's not outside the normal limits and so is not usually considered clinically significant, -- hence the term "sub-clinical hyperventilation". But this slightly elevated respiratory rate does have a clinical effect on your body if it goes on for a long time. The increased respiration rate tends to extract an excessive amount of carbon dioxide from your blood. That changes the PH of your blood and makes it more alkaline than it should be. This affects the way the nerve cells operate. Muscles tense up, breathing feels tight and restricted, so people panic more and breathe harder. In severe acute cases it results in tetany. Usually easily identifiable by the fingers cramping up with the thumb drawn across the palm. 

The sub-clinical phase is chronic. Its there all the time while you are stressed. and since your body is already teetering on the edge of respiratory alkalosis it only takes one little stressor to push it into a full blown acute panic attack. Often, just fear of having an acute attack will be enough to bring on an attack. Hence the fear of going out in public (agoraphobia) some people develop.

One of the give away symptoms of sub-clinical hyperventilation is constant sighing. The sufferer may not even notice it, but usually others do.

What was happening with me was that once I put the caffeine and nicotine into my system, I cranked up the respiration rate another couple of notches and pushed me closer to the edge of an acute attack. Its a big no no to take stimulant drugs when you are stressed and suffering from this problem. I always found alcohol lessened the occurrence of acute attacks, since I tend to mellow out when drinking. But come hangover time, with the added damage to the nervous system things became worse.

Anyway, this Psychologist friend told me a way to prevent the chronic long term sub-clinical hyperventilation from developing into acute disabling episodes.

Its so simple and easy. All you have to do is control your breathing and get it back to the normal range and that in turn will get your blood PH back to normal and alleviate the problem. Its easier said than done when you feel one of these attacks coming on, but it most certainly does work if you have the self disipline to force yourself to do it. Just control your breathing by counting, -- in, one thousand and one, and out, one thousand and two, one thousand and three, one thousand and four. Dont take deep breaths, just normal ones is what you want. That puts your respiration rate at about one every 4 seconds or about 15 per minute. You need to keep this up for several minutes until the feeling of overwhelming panic subsides. Its an instant cure for the acute disabling episodes, and certainly a lot less embarrassing than re breathing into a paper bag.

I eventually got on top of my medical problem, work problems, and home problems. And so once the underlying causes of my anxiety were removed I have never even felt like having a panic attack again. But it did take a few months and I did have to manage the acute episodes with the breathing control exercise in the interim.

BTW, I cut down my alcohol, caffeine and nicotine intake dramatically and that made a huge difference also.

Hope this helps you MeMock and/or somebody else out there.

----------


## MeMock

Hi Panda, great post thanks.
My problem was that I thought I was actually having a reaction to all the types of painkillers I was on, the thought of a panic attack never occurred to me, it just got worse and worse until I had actually resigned myself to the fact that it was the end and I would be dead in less then a minute.
I don't drink caffeine or smoke so I just need to be aware of my emotional state when things are going wrong and be aware next time it happens so that I can get myself out of it.

----------


## mrsquirrel

^ Nothing scarier than the 'fuck I'm going to die panic attack'.

Had a few of them, scare the life out of you to start with then afterwards feel a bit stupid. At the time it all seems quite real and probable.

Can you get them to give you an epidural for the trip to Bangkok? Hire one of those luxury vans from Bangkok to pick you up. THe ones with the reclining aircraft seats style seating.

Or you could always get a helicopter like you talked about. Not quite how you expected it to be but sure it would be an experience. Maybe one of those old MASH style ones with the pod on the outside.

----------


## MeMock

Hi Squirrel,

I agree, Afterwards it was over and I realised what it was I felt quite silly as well. After reading comments on line and from other people it is nice to know that it isn't just me who feels that way. You really do think it is the end. My wife and I all but said out goodbyes, the most amazing feeling that is.

Squirrel, In 1.5 hours I will be having a GA as they are doing the op here in Ubon. No need for choppers thank goodness! If I ever get to fly a chopper around Thailand I want to be sitting up and in the passenger seat!!

----------


## mrsquirrel

Bet you are hungry then.

----------


## MeMock

Bloody thirsty actually and this tube in my hand is starting to hurt when I type.

My visa expired yesterday as well  :Sad:

----------


## Loy Toy

Never mind mate I am sure the doctor can arrange a letter.

Just get in there, have the OP and you will be mobile again.

Good luck once again.  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

They reckon thay wont accept a letter from a private hospital, has to be from a government Dr. My wife is working the phones right now.

----------


## Loy Toy

> has to be from a government Dr.


 :rofl:  Sorry mate but WTF is a government doctor.

What has Thailand turned into a communist state now and whilst I was asleep last night.........?

What fooooking next.........???????????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mrsquirrel

Can they not just do the OP in an ambulance and run you over the border at the same time?

----------


## MeMock

She has been given the run around as per usual, they reckon I must come and see them today! Not sure which part of surgery today they didnt understand. Clowns.

----------


## mrsquirrel

^ Go pick one up take them out for lunch and bring them to the hospital.

----------


## Nawty

Its 9am.....should be feeling drowsy now....droowsy...dddrrrrrooooooowssseeeee.....  :Yawn:   :Sleeping:   :Sleeping: 


Good luck, hope you do what I did by the time I had my thrid operation in this country....hold out for as long as you can,,,,I got to at least 9 seconds I think on the 3rd go.

----------


## DrAndy

> I don't drink caffeine


that is the real reson for your problem.......

sorry

anyway Memock, good luck and I hope it works well. A friend of mine had a similar op and he has no pain now, he can actually laugh and smile without wincing

back pain is appalling, it makes you feel so useless and aged

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Has anyone got a link to the webcam for the op?

----------


## terry57

Good luck MeMock, every person on this forum who has had a severe back injury is batting for you as we are the ones who know what you are going through.

Its a foking shocker mate.  All the best.

----------


## cimboc

I've had a text message from MM to say he's awake and all seem good, just thought I would pass it on as I'm sure he's still a little to doped up to be post at present.

----------


## Nawty

Hope he got some photos...especially in the surgical gown....from behind.

----------


## Loy Toy

Yep I spoke to him on the phone and he said he was all morphed up but doing great!  :Smile: 

Pain gone from his leg and just a little soreness around the op zone.

Hopes to be up and about for Christmas Day with his kids which I am sure all agree is great news.  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

ahhhh...morphine, what a wonderfull xmas gift.

----------


## phuketbound

Hope you feel better, MeMock. I can sort of relate. 

Get to a Chiropractor asap. You won't regret it. Also, try Acupuncture if you want to go natural. No harm in trying both Eastern and Western medicine. 

Ibuprofen seems to work. Try codeine to help ease the pain even more.

----------


## klongmaster

Hope today is a better day for you MM: not a fun way to end the year...

----------


## MeMock

Thanks for all the nice wishes (well apart from that pervert Nawty)

Just a quick post as I am quite sore but will update more later with pics when I am feeling better.

The operation was a success! 2 hours and all over. The next 24 hours was a blur with the morphine etc doing it's job. This morning I almost feel human again. I can walk! No nerve pain anymore, wahoo! Just some decent pain coming from where they cut me open but already that is starting to decrease. Thinking of checking out today and back into the hotel for another 24 hours of recovery before attempting the trip home.

We got the sister in laws to come into town yesterday and they took our kids home with them as it was just becoming too hard for my wife to be everywhere at once. We have decided that New Years Day is going to be our Christmas which will give me enough time to put the tree up at home and get the kids all excited about it. So have a great Christmas everyone, we will too, in a weeks time! Although given the activities of the last month or so I have already received the one of the best gifts ever, the gift of life and the gift of walking.

Happy birthday Jesus!

----------


## watterinja

Glad to see you're through the worst, MeMock. Prayers for your speedy recovery. Take it easy for the next while & don't rush the recovery process.

----------


## Panda

Great news!

----------


## MeMock

Have checked into a new place (review soon) and I plan to take it easy for the next 2 days before going home. Can't wait to actually be able to go out and eat some food instead of having it brought to me so I can eat it laying down on the hotel bed.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Wow ... have been travelling and missed this. Great to hear things are looking up and Merry Christmas cobber. Will have a few cold ones for ya!

----------


## MeMock

Thanks Wayne, as I cant drink you better have more then just a few!

Remind me to tell you the story of getting my visa extended as well.

----------


## Loy Toy

Nice to see that your upright again and on the road to recovery MM.

Must of been a huge strain on all the family and they most certainly will be looking forward to getting their fighting fit Dad back again.

Again good luck and a speedy recovery. :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

Thought I'd better include a few pics as well.

This is my room at Ubon Ruk hospital.



This is me high on drugs updating the good folk on TD.



Heading off to theatre



Some of the naughty muck that has been making my life a misery for 5 weeks.



4 night stay in VIP room, ambulance transfer plus all drugs, nurses, Dr's, food, and of course the operation came to 55,000 baht. 1/4 of the price of Bangkok.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

All the best MeMock. Hope everything turns out ok.

----------


## spiff

> 


Looks like a raw prawn, or one of them alien parasites which attach themselves to people's spinal nerves.

----------


## MeMock

It does look like a prawn doesn't it. Obviously not close enough though as the wife didn't want me to bring it home  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Marvelous. Great to read you're sorted. Was that thing dead when they took it out?
Kinda reminds me of some of those Alien movies. 

Hosi looks good.

Just don't push yourself too hard mate.

----------


## MeMock

> Yep I spoke to him on the phone and he said he was all morphed up but doing great!


I vaguely remember talking to you!

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Great to hear that you are on the mend MM. I don't suppose there will be any  squash or athletics for a while, but it must be so good to feel half reasonable again. Sounds like you have people who care about you which can be a big motivator in your recovery. Good luck and have a nice late Christmas.

----------


## peterpan

Me as well MM, I have just caught up on this thread and didn't realise  you had a successful operation. 

*Great news 

*The hospital room looks great and at  55 K half the price of our last baby 
(Caesarian) 5 yrs ago in BKK

----------


## MeMock

Thanks JL and PP.

I was in contact with two Dr's in Bangkok as well organising to go there until at the last minute I found a neursurgeon in Ubon.

Their prices were between 150,000 and 200,000 baht.

----------


## Nawty

Good to hear all is well.

That thing in the bag looked good enough to bbq and delicately chew on with chopsticks.

----------


## terry57

Well done Memock,   maybe be able to shag to misses soon.  :Smile: 

Make sure she's on top matey, got to look after your back.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MeMock

Thanks Terry, _all_ your advice has been wonderful!

I agree Nawty, looks great doesn't it!

----------


## Panda

Hows it going now MM?

----------


## MeMock

Well panda the recovery is taking longer then I would have liked. I got the stitches out on Jan 1. Was okay for a few days and then hurt it playing with the kids and ever since then (4 days) the wound has been swollen and i basically can't do anything (no where near the pain of before though)

----------


## Fabian

What was not that naughty thing that gave you all the pain?

Glad to hear that everything went well.

----------


## MeMock

It was a prawn Fabian!

----------


## Fabian

And how did it get on your spine? Seriously, what was it they had to cut? 
And more importantly, how much better do you feel now? How long until you are back to 100%?

----------

